# cordless rock heater



## Shadow Mantis (May 3, 2006)

Hi

I was wondering if any place sells a cordless/battery operated rock heater for reptiles. If they do, what brand would be best.

Thank You


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2006)

Rock heaters should not be used because they have been known to burn. Get an undertank heater instead.


----------



## Jay (May 4, 2006)

A while ago (1990s) I read the same thing that Rick has said. They used to sell rock heaters all over the place but they have not been doing this as much because people were finding that lizards would have their internal organs overheated. It is probably much safer to use a heat pad.


----------



## Jackson (May 4, 2006)

I always advise customers to place their heatmats on the sides of the vivarium so that their is no chance the animal lies on the heatmat and burns itself.

This is also the reason we dont even Stock heat rocks.


----------

